
Microsoft Facial Recognition Project Allows Computers to 'See' Your Mood - jonbaer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adrianbridgwater/2015/12/03/microsoft-facial-recognition-project-allows-computers-to-see-your-mood/
======
duncan_bayne
_Microsoft_? "It's not working, all our users seem furious all the time."

